# Making a Workbench from reclaimed wood using only hand tools



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi, after having built things since I have memories, I recently decided to learn woodworking more seriously. I also thought that it may be interesting to document my journey so I started a Youtube channel.
I don't pretend to be able to teach anyone how to do things that I'm learning myself, but I thought it might be interesting for people to see how other tackle the same problems.
This Youtube thing I'm also learning while I'm doing it. The editing is especially tricky.
At the moment my only feedback is from family and friends, but I'd like to have some feedback from people that are interested in woodworking too so that I can get better at it.
Any suggestion or criticism (don't be too hard on me pleeeease 🙏) is very much appreciated.






Thank you


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What kind of hand tools do you make from reclaimed wood?

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> What kind of hand tools do you make from reclaimed wood?
> 
> George


He didn't say he makes "hand tools" . He said he made a workbench "using" hand tools.


----------



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> He didn't say he makes "hand tools" . He said he made a workbench "using" hand tools.


Exactly. By the way I also try to recycle wood for the tools I can make myself. For example the marking gauge is made from an old vineyard wooden pole. I don't know why but people replace them with cement ones now.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> He didn't say he makes "hand tools" . He said he made a workbench "using" hand tools.


Read the title again. This was a joke comment anyway.

George


----------



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

Ok, maybe it is because I'm not a native English speaker, but I have to admit I'm lost...


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

GeorgeC said:


> Read the title again.
> 
> George


Why don't you read the title again yourself before you belittle some one. Obviously apparent the OP didn't take it as a "joke" .


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Buildit said:


> Ok, maybe it is because I'm not a native English speaker, but I have to admit I'm lost...


Sir, there is nothing "wrong" with your english. Thank you for sharing your project.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

@Buildit , I think you are doing just fine. I haven't look at all the video yet, but I will. 
Keep at it and you'll get better and better. 
Thanks for posting !


----------



## phaelax (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm a little confused on your construction design. Why did you make the bottom separate panels like that? Or why did you make the edges of the bracing angled instead of just straight mortise and tenon joints?


----------



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

phaelax said:


> I'm a little confused on your construction design. Why did you make the bottom separate panels like that? Or why did you make the edges of the bracing angled instead of just straight mortise and tenon joints?


I made the bottom as separate panels for the following reasons. Using old boards I just have what I have. And I didn't have boards long enough for the whole bootom. Secondly by having separate pieces and making the little step on both sides I gained about 1/4 inch in the depth of the well. Lastly because the tool well is going to be filled with shavings, sawdust and other dirt I wanted to be able to easily remove the bottom to clean it.
I chose dovetail joints instead of straight mortise-tenon because doing so I don't need to glue them. In fact I have not, and they are holding no problem.
Some of my reasoning is explained in my commentary, you can read it activating the subtitles to the video. 

Thanks for taking the time to watch the video and comment.


----------



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi there, I finally found some time to continue working on my workbench.
This time I'm adding a tail vise.
It was a longer process than I expected, so I split the video in two.
This is the first half.
The second will come soon.


----------



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

And as promised here is the second part.


----------



## Wittan (Jul 8, 2021)

These are some decent videos. Gonna subscribe, mate


----------



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

Wittan said:


> These are some decent videos. Gonna subscribe, mate


Thank you! I'll continue to do my best! If you have any suggestions, criticism, idea, please let me know 😉.


----------

